# Samwise Gamgee's combat skill's upgrade



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 14, 2021)

As an poor labor class, he possibly got not enough military education. Was there any source or implication mentioned how Sam got the military combat skills so sophisticated enough to kick Shelob's ass?Was it gained by peers such as Frodo, Pippin, and so forth before Sam joined the Fellowship?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Apr 15, 2021)

With Sam being a working class Hobbit in a physical occupation he would have been physically fitter than Frodo/Pippin/Merry, who were all young gentlehobbits and would have lived a relatively comfortable (and idle) life. At least at the start of LotR. By the time they had walked the 1600 miles to Minas Tirith I imagine they would all have been a lot fitter.


----------

